# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  13 yaşındaki Türk kızına ırkçı saldırı

## bozok

*13 yaşındaki Türk kızına ırkçı saldırı* 



*Aynur TATTERSALL / LONDRA, (DHA)* 


İNGİLTERE'nin başkenti Londra'da oturan lise öğrencisi Süreyya üzkaya, 13 yaşındaki İngiliz öğrencilerin ırkçı saldırısına uğradı. üzkaya'yı sopayla dövüp, saçlarını makasla kesen saldırganlar polis tarafından serbest bırakıldı.

Londra'nın güneyindeki Croydon Bölgesi'ndeki Grengewood Parkı'nda salı günü saat 17.30 sıralarında meydana geldi. Selsdon High School 9'ncu sınıf öğrencisi Süreyya üzkaya, parkta köpeğini gezdirirken ırkçı öğrencilerin saldırısına uğradı. Saldırganlar, sopalarla dövdükleri küçük kızın saçlarını makasla kestikten sonra Grengewood Parkı'nda çalıların arasına attı. Mehmet üzkaya, 13 yaşındaki kızının 3 kez aynı kişilerin saldırısına maruz kaldığını ve ruh sağlığının bozulduğunu söyledi. Kızının bazı ırkçı İngilizler'in hedefi haline geldiğini belirten üzkaya, şöyle konuştu:

"Kızım, küçük kardeşi ile birlikte geçen salı akşamı köpeğini gezdirmek için parka gidiyor. Bu sırada yaşları 13- 18 arasında değişen bir kız grubu, büyük kızımı zorla alıkoyup parka götürüyor. Küçük kızımı da tehdit edip eve gönderiyorlar. Bu sırada, parkın sakin bir alanına götürülen kızım Süreyya, burada grubun saldırısına maruz kalıyor. Sopalarla darp edip saçlarını makasla kesiyorlar. Saldırganlar kızımı `Seni okuldan attırdık, bu bölgede de istemiyoruz' diyerek sözlü tehditte bulundu. Bu açıkça ırkçı bir saldırıdır. Müslüman olduğumuz için bunlara maruz kalıyoruz."

Mehmet üzkaya, dövülen kızının çevredekilerin yardımıyla hastaneye sevk edildiğini ve olayın ardından polise duruma aktardıklarını ve suç duyrusunda bulunduklarını bildirirken kızının bu kişilerle okulda tartıştığı için okul yönetimi tarafından okuldan uzaklaştırıldığını ve saldırganlara ise uyarı verilmediğini anlattı.

üzkaya, polisin söz konusu kişileri gözaltına aldığını ve sorgulandıktan sonra serbest bırakıldıklarını vurgulayarak, polisin olaya gerekli hassasiyeti göstermediğinden yakındı.

Olayın takipçisi olacaklarını ve yasal yollardan haklarını arayacaklarını ifade eden gözü yaşlı baba, "Polisin gerekli önlemleri bir an önce almasını istiyorum. üçüncü kez saldırıyorlar. Kızımın hayatından endişe ediyorum. Yetkililerden ve bölge temsilcilerinden yardım istedim" dedi. üzkaya, ayrıca İngiltere'ye 1995 yılında geldiklerini ve çocuklarının Londra'da doğduklarını belirtti


17.06.2010 Perşembe *11:57 / VATAN*

----------

